# Need lighting help!



## DevonBlaine (Sep 6, 2006)

As some of you may know, I have a *29g* planted tank.
I currently have 1-*20w* aquaglo (_18,000k_) and 1-*15w* floraglo (_2800k_) over the tank whick is hardly enough light for low-light plants. 

So, I bought an Odyssea 30" 130W (2x65W) Compact Fluorescent Fixture with 1x*65W* CF Daylight _12000K_ bulb, 1x*65W* CF _actinic_ blue bulb (on its way) rogar-Si

I dont think the actinic will work for my plants (or the 12000k for that matter .. ideal range 5,000 - 10,000)

I dont know if I should use the _12000k_ that comes with it, or what spectrums to go with. I cant seem to find a *65w* _6700k_ for under $20.:doh:

Any suggestions?eace:


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

12000k should be okay. It will be quite bright and white though.

Replacing the actinic blue with a GE9325k from lightbulbsdirect.com will yield great results and cut the edge off the bright white light.

If you want to get another bulb to replace the 12000K. See this post for cheap bulb options.

-John N.


----------



## DevonBlaine (Sep 6, 2006)

wow, thanks for the info. Do you think 9325k would do the trick or should I go even lower, say 2800k?

I havent gotten the hood in yet but is an Odyssea 30" .... what size bulb do you think that will take?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The 9325K will be perfect. Avoid the 2800k. 6000k-10000k is the best range of kelvin. You may want to mix the 9325k with other bulbs. See this post.

The 30" fixture will house the 22" inch bulbs. With 30" fixtures, the bulbs rest directly in the middle of the fixture.

-John N.


----------



## DevonBlaine (Sep 6, 2006)

Alright, another great reference. You are awesome!
I think I'm going to Dr. F&S b/c I trust them. I am getting a 10000k/6500k + 9325k. I have the option for 9325k or a 8000k. What do you believe would be better with the 10,000/6500?
I have green and red plants, driftwood, cherry shrimp, betta, some endlers.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I personally like the 9325k mixed with 6700k bulbs, but the 10000/6500 looks like it'll be perfect for the job as well. The color balance might be a little more bright whitish with the 10000/6500k bulb.

The 8000k gives one a crisp natural daylight look to an aquarium, whereas the 9325k shoots off a pinkish hue that is balanced out with a 6700 or 10000k bulb. If you don't like the idea of a slightly pinkish huey tank according to the pictures in the aboved linked posts then I would go with a 8000k.

-John N.


----------

